# Adobes Creative Suite is DEAD!, long live the Creative CLOUD!



## 2WheelPhoto (May 6, 2013)

Adobe's Creative Suite and the applications that make it  up&#8212;Photoshop, InDesign, Dreamweaver, Premiere, and a host of others&#8212;have  been staples of many professional toolboxes for almost a decade now.  The full suite itself has been available since September of 2003, and  many of its applications have a history that reach back even further.  Today at its MAX conference, however, Adobe announced  a major shift in strategy for the software: boxed versions, along with  their perpetual licenses, will no longer be available for any Adobe  software newer than CS6. Going forward, subscribing to Adobe's Creative Cloud service will be the only way to upgrade your software.

 As with the boxed versions of the software, Adobe offers several  different pricing options for Creative Cloud subscriptions: new users  can buy a subscription at $50 a month with an annual commitment (or $75  month-to-month), which gets you access to the full suite of software  plus, all of Adobe's Edge services,  20GB of cloud storage. Users of Creative Suite versions 3 to 5.5 can  get their first year of service at a reduced rate of $30 a month for the  first year, while current CS6 users can subscribe for $20 a month for  the first year. For individuals, these subscriptions buy you the right  to use the software on up to two different computers, same as the boxed  versions.

 If you only need an individual application, you can subscribe to  those for $20 a month with an annual commitment (or $30 month-to-month),  which also gets you that 20GB of cloud storage and access to a limited  subset of the online services. As with the complete subscriptions, users  of CS3 through CS6 products can get a discounted rate of $10 a month  for the first year. Other pricing options are available for teams and  users at educational institutions.

Adobe?s Creative Suite is dead, long live the Creative Cloud | Ars Technica


----------



## Mach0 (May 6, 2013)

What do you think will happen?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 6, 2013)

dunno but everything is going Cloud, even video games. its the future.

high end, high power, mega-RAM, high processing PCs are the past


----------



## Mach0 (May 6, 2013)

2WheelPhoto said:


> dunno but everything is going Cloud, even video games. its the future.
> 
> high end, high power, mega-RAM, high processing PCs are the past



That's the only good thing lol.


----------



## Overread (May 6, 2013)

Mach0 said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > dunno but everything is going Cloud, even video games. its the future.
> ...



until your internet dies and your computer is a fancy box that - doesn't do anything


----------



## Light Guru (May 6, 2013)

No need for another thread there is already another one with LOTS of comments on the subject. 

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/graphics-programs-photo-gallery/326650-goodbye-photoshop.html


----------



## Greiver (May 6, 2013)

Alternative programs, here I come.


----------



## RoCkFoRdGuN (May 14, 2013)

I think its to early for this. A small and stupid example is simcity 5 the servers are permanently having issues and bugs where things don't load. 
Imagine there servers go down and you working on a file how you gonna get it i think this is very risky and stupid and like Overread says what if your net gos down you screwed im from South Africa and internet is slow and not very reliable.


----------



## Benco (May 14, 2013)

RoCkFoRdGuN said:


> I think its to early for this. A small and stupid example is simcity 5 the servers are permanently having issues and bugs where things don't load.
> Imagine there servers go down and you working on a file how you gonna get it i think this is very risky and stupid and like Overread says what if your net gos down you screwed im from South Africa and internet is slow and not very reliable.



Quite, or if Adobe (in their wisdom) neglect to include your country as an area where you can subscribe to the service even if the internet service was up to heavy use cloud computing (which it isn't). 

Mind you, at least it settled my quandry about whether to upgrade the Corel suite or invest in Photoshop.


----------



## Helen B (Jun 22, 2013)

So much misinformation here. The Adobe software does not work in the cloud. You download it to your local computer, and then you can run it without an Internet connection. You just need occasional connection to maintain the license or to update.


----------



## Gavjenks (Jun 22, 2013)

^

Also, cloud storage is generally used for backup archiving, not as a replacement for a hard drive.  You would keep copies of your best photos there, as well as on your hard drive (accessible offline).

Sometimes servers for games and such will use clouds as essentially hard drive replacements (like minecraft's skin database I believe i on a cloud), but since using a server requires internet ANYWAY, it's not a disadvantage to have the server's storage based on the internet.


----------



## jake337 (Jun 22, 2013)

Who knows.  Maybe they will cave like Sony and Microsoft did with their new gaming platforms coming out.


----------



## Red1SebR (Jun 22, 2013)

2WheelPhoto said:


> dunno but everything is going Cloud, even video games. its the future.
> 
> high end, high power, mega-RAM, high processing PCs are the past



somehow its a shame everyting becomes so plain. but the software posibilities will grow


----------



## 6kimages (Jun 28, 2013)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Adobe's Creative Suite and the applications that make it  up&#8212;Photoshop, InDesign, Dreamweaver, Premiere, and a host of others&#8212;have  been staples of many professional toolboxes for almost a decade now.  The full suite itself has been available since September of 2003, and  many of its applications have a history that reach back even further.  Today at its MAX conference, however, Adobe announced  a major shift in strategy for the software: boxed versions, along with  their perpetual licenses, will no longer be available for any Adobe  software newer than CS6. Going forward, subscribing to Adobe's Creative Cloud service will be the only way to upgrade your software.
> 
> As with the boxed versions of the software, Adobe offers several  different pricing options for Creative Cloud subscriptions: new users  can buy a subscription at $50 a month with an annual commitment (or $75  month-to-month), which gets you access to the full suite of software  plus, all of Adobe's Edge services,  20GB of cloud storage. Users of Creative Suite versions 3 to 5.5 can  get their first year of service at a reduced rate of $30 a month for the  first year, while current CS6 users can subscribe for $20 a month for  the first year. *For individuals, these subscriptions buy you the right  to use the software on up to two different computers, same as the boxed  versions.*
> 
> ...


so i have cs 5 (box version , i can install that into a second computer?


----------



## Helen B (Jun 28, 2013)

Yes. I have CS5 on two computers and CS6/CC on another two - oh, and CS4 on a fifth.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jun 28, 2013)

Helen B said:


> Yes. I have CS5 on two computers and CS6/CC on another two - oh, and CS4 on a fifth.



Why you got so many computers?


----------



## Helen B (Jun 28, 2013)

rexbobcat said:


> Helen B said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. I have CS5 on two computers and CS6/CC on another two - oh, and CS4 on a fifth.
> ...



Laptop (CS6/CC), spare laptop (CS4), commercial studio tethered desktop (CS6/CC), commercial studio editing desktop (CS5), personal studio (I have two studios - one for commercial work and one for personal work) editing/print desktop (CS5) plus some old ones that act as file, print or scanner servers that still have PS8 or PS7. All legal and licensed on my account, via upgrades and crossgrades.


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 28, 2013)

Helen B said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> > Helen B said:
> ...



Good lord...

Yeah .. well... I have a flash drive that blinks different colors!  :lmao:


----------



## CreationEarth (Jul 1, 2013)

I wonder what Adobe will do if someone doesn't have an internet connection. This seems a little short-sighted.


----------

